# Darker Stories



## The Educator (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can find darker weight gain stories? There are a couple of dark stories in the weight room, but not many. I know some stories don't make it in because they're too dark, which is fair enough. Is there a site or group somewhere that has a focus on that sort of thing? If you have a BDSM interest and want to mix it with your weight gain fetish/preference it's difficult because it can easily offend - but of course it is just FANTASY. Can anyone help? Much appreciated. :bow:


----------



## mikael (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont know of a site that specializes in darker stories, but fantasy feeder is a good place to find some. they dont have the sort of rules and standards you find here.


----------



## The Educator (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks. But are there any website that specially focus on darker stories -otherwise it's too difficult to find them. Too many needles in hay stacks.


----------



## JP. (Aug 15, 2010)

The Educator said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find darker weight gain stories? There are a couple of dark stories in the weight room, but not many. I know some stories don't make it in because they're too dark, which is fair enough. Is there a site or group somewhere that has a focus on that sort of thing? If you have a BDSM interest and want to mix it with your weight gain fetish/preference it's difficult because it can easily offend - but of course it is just FANTASY. Can anyone help? Much appreciated. :bow:



Most of my stories are considered dark. Here's an easy link where they're all collected.

http://j-p1.deviantart.com/


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2010)

There are a lot of different sorts of dark, did you have particular sorts in mind?


----------



## brucejedi (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.foreverchanging.org/bb/index.php

Please be advised that many of the stories on the site have nothing to do with weightgain and are very dark. But there are some darker wg stories there that you might enjoy. Pay attention to the story labels.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Oct 5, 2010)

Does the OP mean dark as in morbid?


----------



## Zoom (Oct 5, 2010)

*[ C0L0R=000000]Stories[/COLOR]*
Best I can do.


----------



## Perry White (Oct 6, 2010)

Zoom said:


> *[ C0L0R=000000]Stories[/COLOR]*
> Best I can do.




Haha, would have worked better with more accurate formatting.


----------



## Phrozen (Oct 24, 2010)

Alongside JP's collection on DeviantArt, InvizKing has several stories of the kind, and they're all very good reads I must say.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Oct 24, 2010)

I must agree InvizKing has a really great dark humour in his stories.


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 27, 2011)

Zoom said:


> *[ C0L0R=000000]Stories[/color]*
> Best I can do.



No actually the stories posted here are  Way too large and are hard to read, whats up with that? I always have to copy & paste into a Word or txt doc to size down to a readable format.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 31, 2011)

Blackbean said:


> No actually the stories posted here are  Way too large and are hard to read, whats up with that? I always have to copy & paste into a Word or txt doc to size down to a readable format.



That's part of the rules for writing them, you can see it in the thread on how to post/where/etc. I don't like it either.

OT:

I don't get what the OP wants, either. Does he mean dark as in morbid? Does he mean force-feeding, trickery, S&M, potential non-con (either for sex or the feeding)? Just calling them "dark" is too vague.


----------

